# RecipeDB - Redskin AIPA



## petesbrew (17/6/10)

Redskin AIPA  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes 1st 0min cascade & centennial additions were added straight to the fermenter just before the yeast was pitched.2nd 0min cascade & amarillo additions were added into the secondary fermenter (with gelatin) for a few days before bottling.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5.5 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.8 kg TF Pale Crystal    0.5 kg JWM Light Munich    0.35 kg JWM Amber Malt    0.085 kg JWM Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      50 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 60mins)    28 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 10mins)    28 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)    28 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 0mins)    28 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    10 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    10 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     11 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.074 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.018 (calc)   Bitterness 76.1 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 7.31%   Colour 31 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## petesbrew (19/7/10)

Brewed up back to back with a Porter. OG spot on target, as with the Porter. Woohoo!
Tastes brilliant.

Still wondering what to actually classify this one as, but I actually think it's best described as an American Amber Ale.


----------



## Fourstar (19/7/10)

petesbrew said:


> Still wondering what to actually classify this one as, but I actually think it's best described as an American Amber Ale.




Imperial Amber Ale to me! kinda like Bear Republics Red Rocket.


----------



## revdrjbob (19/7/10)

Damn, I thought this post was going to be about the JW's DIPA with redskins....


----------



## petesbrew (19/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> Imperial Amber Ale to me! kinda like Bear Republics Red Rocket.


I like the sound of that, but how strong/bitter does something have to be to be called Imperial?


----------



## petesbrew (19/7/10)

revdrjbob said:


> Damn, I thought this post was going to be about the JW's DIPA with redskins....


That's an idea, I can serve it with a redskin on the side!


----------



## razz (19/7/10)

From memory Pete, it needs to be 1.070 to 1.090. 60 - 120 bu.


----------



## petesbrew (19/7/10)

razz said:


> From memory Pete, it needs to be 1.070 to 1.090


Cheers Razz,
This batch has kinda morphed between an american Red - red ipa - american amber - imperial amber - amber ipa.
My mind will be finally made up when the label is getting printed.


----------



## petesbrew (23/7/10)

Tasted a hydrometer sample last night. Like being beaten in the jaw with a wet hop vine! :icon_drool2:


----------



## petesbrew (13/8/10)

This one has taken it's sweet time fermenting. It's only just reached 1020 last night. I'll check again in a few days and transfer to 2ndary for some gelatin treatment (this one really needs it).


----------



## petesbrew (18/8/10)

SG=1016

FFS stop fermenting!


----------



## petesbrew (22/8/10)

Transferred to secondary fermenter yesterday with 10g Amarillo & 10g Cascade, and some gelatin for clarity.
Took a test today and it's looking & tasting great.


----------



## petesbrew (7/9/10)

Damn Awesome


----------

